# Practical Relationship Advice for Young Couples



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It is easier than ever to meet new people and to connect with other singles who are looking for a relationship. Between dating website, meet-up groups, and good old-fashioned bar culture, the age at which men and women start dating seems to be getting younger. Young love can be wonderful and intoxicating but, if you want your relationship to stand the test of time, you may need to work for it. Keep reading to learn some practical relationship advice for young couples.

*1. Don’t Rush Things*

It’s easy to get caught up in the excitement of a new relationship but if you rush into things too quickly you may not develop the communication or coping skills you need for your relationship to last. The more time you take getting to know each other, the stronger a foundation your relationship will have. If you establish healthy communication skills, you’ll be able to work through your first fight together instead of letting it drive the two of you apart. 
*
2. Retain Your Individual Lives* 

Many young couples make the mistake of blending their lives too much too fast. There’s nothing wrong with spending a lot of time with the person you love, but a strong relationship is one built between two individuals coming together – you need to retain your individuality for the relationship to thrive. It’s great to have mutual friends, but don’t let your individual relationships suffer and don’t forget to take time for yourself as well! Only if you really love and care for yourself are you truly capable of loving and caring for another.
*
3. Spend Quality Time Together*

With texting and social media it is easy to stay in touch with people every moment of the day without actually spending any time with them. If you want your relationship to last, however, you need to spend quality time together and you need to be engaged when you do – don’t just sit at opposite ends of the couch playing with your phone as a movie drones on in the background. You should also make sure to balance out your quality time with intimate time – don’t dive too quickly into a physical relationship and, once you do, make sure you take time to cultivate your friendship as well. 

*4. Learn How to Communicate Effectively*

Because communicating with someone is as easy as sending a text or an email, many people don’t really know how to hold a face-to-face conversation. Communicating with your significant other is an important skill and it is something the two of you will need to work on and develop together. Not only do you two need to know how to talk to each other, but you need to learn how to work through conflict together. When you have a disagreement, try to spend as much time listening as you do talking and remember that this is a person you care about, not someone you’re trying to win a battle against.

*5. Be Open and Honest with Each Other*

When you first start dating someone, you want to present your best self. Unfortunately, the image we try to present is not always an accurate representation of who we actually are. In order for a relationship to last, the two of you need to have a deep understanding of yourselves and each other – you also need to know who you are as a couple. You can only achieve this through open and honest communication. 

New relationships are fun and exciting but they can also be a lot of work! If you want your relationship to last, take these tips to heart and do the work to make it happen.

~ VS Glen, Community Support


----------

